# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Poželjna rasprodaja pelena

## Engls

Nije li vrijeme da se nečiji ormari malo preslože?!¨Npr cekanin,TB,Cocinellin,Anjičin,...
Vjerujem da je potražnja velika...

----------


## coccinella

:Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Što se smiješ,pelene na burzu!!!

----------


## snoopygirl

A kaj ti treba?   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> A kaj ti treba?


  :Coffee:

----------


## snoopygirl

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kaj ti treba?


čekala sam te   :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Slobodno izaberem iz kolekcije ili bi se mogla napraviti neka net ponuda/rasprodaja za sve zainteresirane mame?
Dajte imajte milosti...

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  

Ja sam već par puta razmišljala da opet smanjim kolekciju, ali nema smisla kad nitko neće htjeti platiti za njih onoliko koliko sam ja platila.  :Grin:

----------


## cekana

Ja ću objaviti rasprodaju u jesen, do tada samo ako vam usrani i upišani hodaju zbog manjka pelena, onda ću velikodušno uskočiti   :Grin:

----------


## Mala01

> Ja ću objaviti rasprodaju u jesen, do tada samo ako vam usrani i upišani hodaju zbog manjka pelena, onda ću velikodušno uskočiti


Jel ostala još koja mala mala   :Saint:

----------


## Engls

Vidite da ima još mama koje su zainteresirane...Nemojte biti tako okrutne!
Dajte neku malu rasprodaju,malu,malu..

----------


## Dia

:Laughing:

----------


## kailash

> Ja sam već par puta razmišljala da opet smanjim kolekciju, ali nema smisla kad nitko neće htjeti platiti za njih onoliko koliko sam ja platila.


nemoj biti tako sigurna 8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> Ja sam već par puta razmišljala da opet smanjim kolekciju, ali nema smisla kad nitko neće htjeti platiti za njih onoliko koliko sam ja platila. 
> 
> 
> nemoj biti tako sigurna 8)


  :Grin:  Nedavno sam dala nekih 200 kn za jednu fitted pelenu i 300 kn za vuneni cover. Da to ovdje oglasim, svašta bi si ljudi mislili.  :Grin:   :Laughing: 

(Ali njih ionako ne prodajem, pa nema straha.  :Laughing: )

----------


## zmaj

> Nedavno sam dala nekih 200 kn za jednu fitted pelenu i 300 kn za vuneni cover. Da to ovdje oglasim, svašta bi si ljudi mislili.  
> 
> (Ali njih ionako ne prodajem, pa nema straha. )


koje su to?? :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Grin:  Firefly pelena i Kiwi Pie cover.  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

za te covere bi i ja dala 300 kn   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

pa kak ste te nabavile?? kartice?? ima kakva fotka?? ludim...treba mi netko zabranit internet, Rodu, pelene....  :Unsure:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Eh da, nije to lako za nabaviti, za to je potreban lov u pravo vrijeme...  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> Eh da, nije to lako za nabaviti, za to je potreban lov u pravo vrijeme...


i kakve su???

----------


## Lutonjica

nemre ti ona znat kakve su kad ih uopće ne koristi   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> nemre ti ona znat kakve su kad ih uopće ne koristi


 :?  a daaaaa sad kužim....da pitam bebonjicu kakve su??  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nemre ti ona znat kakve su kad ih uopće ne koristi  
> 
> 
>  :?  a daaaaa sad kužim....da pitam bebonjicu kakve su??


  :Laughing:  Teško...  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> Teško...


što  :?    :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa teško da možeš pitati nepostojeću bebonjicu.  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa teško da možeš pitati nepostojeću bebonjicu.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Pa teško da možeš pitati nepostojeću bebonjicu.


 :? 
e a što onda...kom kupuješ??!

----------


## enela

TB, si ti konačno shvatila da ti neki Mutovi uopće ne pašu u tvoju kolekciju i da ih trebaš poslati na moju adresu   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB, si ti konačno shvatila da ti neki Mutovi uopće ne pašu u tvoju kolekciju i da ih trebaš poslati na moju adresu


  :Laughing:  Ne dam Mutteve.  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

TB...pa daj reci...nisam te neš specijalno pratila...dakle ne znam o čem je riječ!!?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB...pa daj reci...nisam te neš specijalno pratila...dakle ne znam o čem je riječ!!?


Pa kupujem za buduću bebu.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> TB...pa daj reci...nisam te neš specijalno pratila...dakle ne znam o čem je riječ!!?
> 
> 
> Pa kupujem za buduću bebu.


trudna?? onda je beba već tu...!!!
al ak ćeš tek bit trudna...koliko sam skužila...dost tog imaš!!!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> trudna?? onda je beba već tu...!!!
> al ak ćeš tek bit trudna...koliko sam skužila...dost tog imaš!!!


Nisam trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> TB, si ti konačno shvatila da ti neki Mutovi uopće ne pašu u tvoju kolekciju i da ih trebaš poslati na moju adresu   
> 
> 
>   Ne dam Mutteve.


Baš si tvrda srca  8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

tb, ti bi mogla napraviti biznis, sam da hoćeš! dok čekaš nepostojeću bebu s kojom nisi trudna, mogla bi *iznajmljivati* pelene! kakva ti je kolekcija, mislim da bi si na taj način mogla osigurati sasvim solidnu egzistenciju!   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

> tb, ti bi mogla napraviti biznis, sam da hoćeš! dok čekaš nepostojeću bebu s kojom nisi trudna, mogla bi *iznajmljivati* pelene! kakva ti je kolekcija, mislim da bi si na taj način mogla osigurati sasvim solidnu egzistenciju!


  :Laughing:  
Ali neće TB' još nepostojeća guza u ukakane pelene! To je posebno fina guza  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ali neće TB' još nepostojeća guza u ukakane pelene! To je posebno fina guza


Naravno.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

*Netko je tražio rasprodaju???*

----------


## Lutonjica

ja pp-ala

----------


## litala

i ja   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

:Laughing:  koliko pelena

----------


## TeddyBearz

Rezerviran Mutt sa jednorozima.  :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

A... preslatkih li pelenica! 
(bablji savjet - rasprodaj ih sve - i eto ti bebice u bušici!)

----------


## Engls

Sada moram javno...
Smiješi li mi se to The Baby Blanket pocket?

----------


## enela

Teddy, imaš pp  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ok, ovako - rezerviran Mutt sa jednorozima, oba Tots Bots fleece wrapa, prugasti Mutt, vuneni soaker, zelena Rumpsica, The Baby Blanket i large/long Rumpsica. Nadam se da nisam ništa zaboravila. :/

----------


## nelitza77

:Mad:  sad se ozbiljno ljutim! nisam li ja u svojim pp pocecima, dakle jos u veljaci rekla : "Teddy, ako ikad budes prodavala Mutt sa jednorozima, sjeti me se!" 
I sto se desi, nema me 2 dana na netu i odose unicorni  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> sad se ozbiljno ljutim! nisam li ja u svojim pp pocecima, dakle jos u veljaci rekla : "Teddy, ako ikad budes prodavala Mutt sa jednorozima, sjeti me se!" 
> I sto se desi, nema me 2 dana na netu i odose unicorni


 :? Fakat se ne sjećam. :/

----------


## mamuška

ja se sjećam   :Idea:   da u neki jednorozi bili u igri.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Cure, sorry, ali stvarno mislim da ne možete očekivati od mene da pamtim tko je i kada pikirao neku moju pelenu. :/ 


Dodane su još neke stvari u album.  :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

> Cure, sorry, ali stvarno mislim da ne možete očekivati od mene da pamtim tko je i kada pikirao neku moju pelenu. :/


pa kad ti svi stalno gledaju kolekciju!!  :Zaljubljen:  nema šanse da zapamtiš!  :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> Nije li vrijeme da se nečiji ormari malo preslože?!¨Npr cekanin,TB,Cocinellin,Anjičin,...
> Vjerujem da je potražnja velika...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, sorry, ali stvarno mislim da ne možete očekivati od mene da pamtim tko je i kada pikirao neku moju pelenu. :/
> 
> 
> pa kad ti svi stalno gledaju kolekciju!!  nema šanse da zapamtiš!


Stvarno nema, jer mi je puno puta netko rekao kako mu se baš sviđa neka pelena koju ja u to vrijeme uopće nisam namjeravala prodavati i nisam pamtila takve stvari.

----------


## Engls

Ma što se   :Laughing:  ,pelene na burzu!!!

----------


## nelitza77

:Crying or Very sad:  
ah nista onda, ak se slucajno "rezervirantica" Mutta sa jednorozima predomisli, tu sam (ak nisam vec xy-ta na listi)
inace imam jedan Mutt, i fakat je krasna pelenica ali nam je mali tak da i necemo bas puno uzivati u njoj (a ja za razliku od marte ne planiram cetvrto  :Smile:  
malo OT, za sve ljubiteljice mitske zivotinjice UNICORN

----------


## sbuczkow

> Cure, sorry, ali stvarno mislim da ne možete očekivati od mene da pamtim tko je i kada pikirao neku moju pelenu.


A sad molim da odgovorite meni neiskusnoj-tek-u-zacetku platnenopelenasici:
1. sto je taj Mutt 
2. zasto ste svi podivljali za teddyinim pelenama?    :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

1. Muttaqin, vrsta pelene
2. Zato šte Teddy ima najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj.   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

1. Muttaqin, vrsta pelene
2. Zato šte Teddy ima najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj.   :Laughing:

----------


## Mala01

> 1. Muttaqin, vrsta pelene
> 2. Zato šte Teddy ima najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj.


  :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> 1. Muttaqin, vrsta pelene


kakva?  :Grin:  



> 2. Zato šte Teddy ima najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj.


  :Smile:   gledam taj njen popis i nista ne razumijem...  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Muttaqin, vrsta pelene
> 
> 
> kakva?


 Prekrasna!   :Grin:  
Evo linka.




> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 2. Zato šte Teddy ima najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj.  
> 
> 
>    gledam taj njen popis i nista ne razumijem...


Pa, Teddy želi najbolje za svoju buduću bebu pa joj smišljeno priprema najbolju kolekciju pelena u Hrvatskoj (a i šire).   :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Bouncing:   :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Samo ti skači!!!
Zamisli da dobiješ sina! Odoše sve curičkaste pelenuške na burzu!!!Hi,hi

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Samo ti skači!!!
> Zamisli da dobiješ sina! Odoše sve curičkaste pelenuške na burzu!!!Hi,hi


A ne znam baš...  :Grin:

----------


## mamabanana

jel ostalo sta jos slobodno? ili je vec sve razgrabljeno?   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ostalo još par komada.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Ostalo još par komada.


Da, da neke pelene su promijenile vlasnicu  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Grin:

----------


## may

a što se uopće prodavalo?   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Wow, enela, i ti imaš zavidnu kolekciju.  :Naklon:

----------


## Dia

> Wow, enela, i ti imaš zavidnu kolekciju.


i ja slinim nad njenim albumom

----------


## Dolisa

Enela,   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mala01

Enela   :Naklon:

----------


## shogi

privučena vašim uzdasima, odoh do Enela-kolekcije i sve što mogu reći je WOOOOOOOOOW  :Zaljubljen:  

a tek dnevni ulošci
i cicoulošci s ušicima :shock:   :Heart:  

*Enela*, otkrij tajnu, kakvi su ti ono drukeri na dnevnim ulošcima?
odakle i kako se stavljaju? 

i ja bih, i ja bih...te drukerčiće  :Sing:

----------


## coccinella

Shogi, pa to su ti obični metalni drukerčići koji se stavljaju "instrumentom" koji dobiješ u pakiranju s tim drukerima. Cijena im je nekih 17 kn za pakiranje od, što ja znam, 20-ak komada možda.

----------


## shogi

coccinella
pa to mi se čini ok ako imaš samo par pelenica, uložaka...onak' za sebe

gdje ima za kupiti  :Embarassed:

----------


## shogi

coccinella
pa to mi se čini ok ako imaš samo par pelenica, uložaka...onak' za sebe

gdje ima za kupiti  :Embarassed:

----------


## coccinella

Da se razumijemo, ja nisam šila ove uloške koji su na slici, ali znam tko jeste.   :Grin:  
Ali sam si kupovala za svoje home made dnevne pa znam.
Ja nisam u Zg, ali sam kupovala u radnji tipa Bagat, ono... gdje kupuješ ostali šivaći pribor, konce, gumu, čičak traku i to. 
Valjda sam pomogla.  :/

----------


## sbuczkow

> a tek dnevni ulošci


Imaju li ti dnevni ulosci ispod  nepropusni sloj? (onako kao pelene AIO?  :Smile:  )

----------


## coccinella

> Imaju li ti dnevni ulosci ispod  nepropusni sloj? (onako kao pelene AIO?  )


Daaaaaaaaaaa! :D

----------


## shogi

hvala coccinella

valjda ne će otići dvaput...explorer me zeza

----------


## sbuczkow

> Da se razumijemo, ja nisam šila ove uloške koji su na slici, ali znam tko jeste.


tko? ... sad me i to zainteresiralo...mozda i ja predjem na platnene.   :Grin:   (moze na pp)

----------


## coccinella

Shogi...   :Kiss:  

Sbuczkow, šaljem info na pp.   :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Shogi...


Da... prepoznatljiv stil.   :Wink:

----------


## sbuczkow

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Shogi...  
> 
> 
> Da... prepoznatljiv stil.


Aha, fulala sam , ali isto prepoznatljiv stil  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

*enela* kolekcija ti je super osobito što vidim da imamo dosta istih  :Grin:  sličan ukus...  :Kiss:

----------


## enela

:Embarassed:  hvala, hvala! Cocci, kad Ti veliš da je kolekcija impresivna, onda znam da mogu odmah dići nos u nebo!

Dnevni ulošci - Cocci vam je sve rekla, osim da ovi moji dnevni nemaju dolje neku zaštitu (flis i sl.) ali mislim da to dnevnim ulošcima ni ne treba.

*kailash*  :Love:  

Slatkici kolekcija pelena, a meni cipela i donjeg veša  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa da, taj flis na ulošcima je zaštitni dio, isto kao i kod AIO pelena koje izvana imaju flis.  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

> Slatkici kolekcija pelena, a meni cipela i donjeg veša  8)


Pusti ti tu priču, sve ti to radiš zbog svog gušta.   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imaju li ti dnevni ulosci ispod  nepropusni sloj? (onako kao pelene AIO?  )
> 
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaa! :D


Ups, sorry, radim tri posla istovremeno pa se ovakva greška omakne.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Dnevni ulošci nemaju dolje nepropusni sloj jer nema potrebe za time.

----------


## kailash

samo da kažem da sam   :Sad:  što zakasnih na pražnjenje TB ormara

----------


## TeddyBearz

> samo da kažem da sam   što zakasnih na pražnjenje TB ormara


  :Taps:  

Ali znaš kako je to sa mnom, bit će toga još...  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da kažem da sam   što zakasnih na pražnjenje TB ormara
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Ali znaš kako je to sa mnom, bit će toga još...


znam  :Aparatic:

----------


## zmaj

uf....a kad??  :Grin:   da čućim za kompom  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

1.Pritajite se,
2.pustite da si obnovi kolekciju,
3.ostavite joj dovoljno vremena da nađe nešto neodoljivo i bezobrazno skupo što ona *mora* imati,..
4.tada joj se razmašite sa municiom za ono što ona jednostavno mora imati...
5.razgibajte prstiće i čekajte,čekajte,...
Ona će sama doći,za razliku od drugih nemilosrdnih vlasnica tvrdoga srca,koje čekaju da nam djeca počnu trčati pok... i popiš...

----------


## Sun

> malo OT, za sve ljubiteljice mitske zivotinjice UNICORN


AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ja imam taj model na cvijetće, al bi i oveeeeeee :slin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> 1.Pritajite se,
> 2.pustite da si obnovi kolekciju,
> 3.ostavite joj dovoljno vremena da nađe nešto neodoljivo i bezobrazno skupo što ona *mora* imati,..
> 4.tada joj se razmašite sa municiom za ono što ona jednostavno mora imati...
> 5.razgibajte prstiće i čekajte,čekajte,...
> Ona će sama doći,za razliku od drugih nemilosrdnih vlasnica tvrdoga srca,koje čekaju da nam djeca počnu trčati pok... i popiš...


 :shock:   :Laughing:  Luuuuuuuda žena!  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Luda ili ne,ormar ti je presložen  :Wink:  




> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1.Pritajite se,
> 2.pustite da si obnovi kolekciju,
> 3.ostavite joj dovoljno vremena da nađe nešto neodoljivo i bezobrazno skupo što ona *mora* imati,..
> 4.tada joj se razmašite sa municiom za ono što ona jednostavno mora imati...
> 5.razgibajte prstiće i čekajte,čekajte,...
> Ona će sama doći,za razliku od drugih nemilosrdnih vlasnica tvrdoga srca,koje čekaju da nam djeca počnu trčati pok... i popiš...
> ...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Je, kolekcija mi se full smanjila! :shock: :/ 



Srećom pa su nove ljubimice već na putu...  :Laughing:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slatkici kolekcija pelena, a meni cipela i donjeg veša  8) 
> 
> 
> Pusti ti tu priču, sve ti to radiš zbog svog gušta.


  :Yes:

----------


## vimmerby

> 1.Pritajite se,
> 2.pustite da si obnovi kolekciju,
> 3.ostavite joj dovoljno vremena da nađe nešto neodoljivo i bezobrazno skupo što ona *mora* imati,..
> 4.tada joj se razmašite sa municiom za ono što ona jednostavno mora imati...
> 5.razgibajte prstiće i čekajte,čekajte,...
> Ona će sama doći,za razliku od drugih nemilosrdnih vlasnica tvrdoga srca,koje čekaju da nam djeca počnu trčati pok... i popiš...


  :Laughing:  
*Engls*, razvedrila si mi dan!    :Sing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> 3.ostavite joj dovoljno vremena da nađe nešto neodoljivo i bezobrazno skupo što ona *mora* imati,..


  :Laughing:  
usput, a zasto su tako skupe?   :Smile:   Ovo sve sto sam ja gledala je manje vise istih cijena... Di Ona nailazi na takve pelene?   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Di Ona nailazi na takve pelene?


  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Di Ona nailazi na takve pelene?


ajde, priznaj  :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Žena lovi!Naoruža se strpljenjem,pomno proučava,pronađe lovinu,uspoređuje sa našim jadnim ulovom, tada slijedi priprema i iščekivanje...povremeno se razgibavaju prstići,kako bi bili spremni,...u pravom trenutku (sOT sjećate li se scene  kako Toro i Pancho love jezikom muhu u prolazu,pa se čuje onaj zvuk kao da pucketa bič?!),hop i njena je...

----------


## nikolicc

> Žena lovi!Naoruža se strpljenjem,pomno proučava,pronađe lovinu,uspoređuje sa našim jadnim ulovom, tada slijedi priprema i iščekivanje...povremeno se razgibavaju prstići,kako bi bili spremni,...u pravom trenutku (sOT sjećate li se scene  kako Toro i Pancho love jezikom muhu u prolazu,pa se čuje onaj zvuk kao da pucketa bič?!),hop i njena je...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

No, dobro pustimo sada TB da se malo regenerira i krene sa lovom.Gdje smo mi ono stali?Coccinella? Što li ona ima u svom ormaru skriveno?

----------


## coccinella

> Žena lovi!Naoruža se strpljenjem,pomno proučava,pronađe lovinu,uspoređuje sa našim jadnim ulovom, tada slijedi priprema i iščekivanje...povremeno se razgibavaju prstići,kako bi bili spremni,...u pravom trenutku (sOT sjećate li se scene  kako Toro i Pancho love jezikom muhu u prolazu,pa se čuje onaj zvuk kao da pucketa bič?!),hop i njena je...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> No, dobro pustimo sada TB da se malo regenerira i krene sa lovom.Gdje smo mi ono stali?Coccinella? Što li ona ima u svom ormaru skriveno?


  :Laughing:  
Ne dam!   :Grin:

----------


## Dolisa

A tek Cekanin ormar...

----------


## kailash

*Engls* i meni si popravila dan  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Pa vi mene ne shvaćate ozbiljno?! :shock: 
Dakle,Cekana je rezervirala jesenski termin,osim ako jedna od nas ne prizna ..."do tada samo ako vam usrani i upišani hodaju zbog manjka pelena, onda ću velikodušno uskočiti ".
Pa,sada ti budi hrabra i priznaj da ne daš lijepu pelenu na lijepu guzu...
Mislim da je Coccinella Tvrdog Srca na redu da presloži ormar.No,ako hoće Anjica prije,neka se ne osjeća zločesto zbog preguravanja....

----------


## Sun

teddy jel ostalo još kaj ili je razgrabljeno?

----------


## sbuczkow

> teddy jel ostalo još kaj ili je razgrabljeno?


Aha, Sun je prodala svoju odjecu na burzi da bi mogla kupiti vase pelene! Budite dobre i dajte joj barem jednu   :Naklon:   :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

CTS (nova kratica za Coccinella Tvrdog Srca   :Laughing:  ) se nada da će imati barem još jedno dijete i čuva pelene za tu svrhu.  8)

----------


## zmaj

> CTS (nova kratica za Coccinella Tvrdog Srca   ) se nada da će imati barem još jedno dijete i čuva pelene za tu svrhu.  8)


pa i ja se pitm kad će mala guza!!! :D

----------


## cekana

Nema me dan dva i gle aluzija na moj ormar   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  zar ste zaboravile da sam ja 60% toga što prodala što podijelila siromašnima   :Laughing:  

Dakle trenutno ne dajem ništa na uvid jer:
1. čekam more da ih malo bolje osunčam
2. ne radi mi sušilica i krute su skoro ko anitina sb
3. nemam inspiracije za preslagivanje, i kalkulaciju koliko čega trebam
4. možbit me dijete zezne i odluči ostat u peleni još jednu godinicu

CTS i ČTS   :Love:   :D

----------


## coccinella

> CTS i ČTS    :D


  :Laughing:  

A-nji-ce, ja-vi se!   :Joggler:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> teddy jel ostalo još kaj ili je razgrabljeno?
> 
> 
> Aha, Sun je prodala svoju odjecu na burzi da bi mogla kupiti vase pelene! Budite dobre i dajte joj barem jednu


  :Laughing:  

Sun, pogledaj u album, ono sa "R" je rezervirano, ostalo je još slobodno.  :Smile:

----------


## Engls

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> CTS i ČTS    :D
> 
> 
>   
> 
> A-nji-ce, ja-vi se!


Kako ste okrutne!!! Pih...

----------


## Sun

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sun prvotno napisa
> ...


heh baš je zabavno tu kod vas   :Laughing:  

sve su nam male te pelenice nažalost.. ali lijepo ih je gledat!

----------


## Engls

CTS-taman i da rodiš do kraja godine print tih pelena i boje tih pelena već će biti "de mode"...Zar ćeš ih onda staviti na guzu najnovije Bebice?

----------


## coccinella

> CTS-taman i da rodiš do kraja godine print tih pelena i boje tih pelena već će biti "de mode"...Zar ćeš ih onda staviti na guzu najnovije Bebice?


Kako nas ide, dobro će biti ako rodim i do kraja iduće godine.   :Laughing:  

Pa koja je to tebi pelena tako zapela za oko?    :Unsure:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A pazi smajlića...




> 


  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Cjepidlako.   :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> CTS-taman i da rodiš do kraja godine print tih pelena i boje tih pelena već će biti "de mode"...


Engls, daj molim te, nemoj  uvoditi još nove kratice u ovaj, ionako već, jako kratičasto-komplicirani podforum. Nove cure ce svisnuti kad dodju ovdje, budu listale stare topice, naiđu na CTS, ČTS i ANS i onda ne naidju na te kratice u podforumskom rječniku.   :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> CTS, ČTS i ANS


Sorry, ATS

----------


## sbuczkow

> Sorry, ATS


A moze i ABS- Anjica Bez Srca.  :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Sada bi me se rješila?! :shock: lila poniji i crvene mačkice...

----------


## nelitza77

nemojte mi anjicu! ja upravo u procesu kupovine tri njene! al smo nesto i ona i ja "internet challenged" pa malo steka trgovina  :Laughing:  
ja bih inace samo primjetila da je Mutt sa jednorozima JOS UVIJEK samo rezerviran...hoce li se rezervirantica mozda predomisliti?

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja bih inace samo primjetila da je Mutt sa jednorozima JOS UVIJEK samo rezerviran...hoce li se rezervirantica mozda predomisliti?


Mislim da se teta sivalica koja prva nabavi materijal s jednorozima nece moci okrenuti od narudžbi... Sto cekate?!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja bih inace samo primjetila da je Mutt sa jednorozima JOS UVIJEK samo rezerviran...hoce li se rezervirantica mozda predomisliti?


  :Laughing:  Mislim da neće, ali tko zna...  :Grin:

----------


## nelitza77

> nelitza77 (napisa):
> ja bih inace samo primjetila da je Mutt sa jednorozima JOS UVIJEK samo rezerviran...hoce li se rezervirantica mozda predomisliti?
> 
> 
> Laughing Mislim da neće, ali tko zna... Grin


ma nema beda, meni cak nije ni vazno da ju SAD dobijem, vec da na kraju bude moja, pa ako se rezervirantica ipak ne predomisli, onda ju lijepo molim (na ovom pdf koji se za razliku od forumske nece obrisati), da me se sjeti jednog dana kada guza za koju kupuje preraste tu pelenicu (recimo, nek me zapise u svoj rokovnik...tak meni npr. tekica sluzi ko drugi mozak   :Laughing:  bez tekice se niceg ne sjecam!dobro da jos znam kak mi se klinci zovu bez gledanja u tekicu  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

draga može, ali trebaš znati da mi sigurno idemo na treće, a vrlo vjerojatno i na četvrto dijete   :Laughing:   pa ako ih za 10 godina budeš još uvijek željela, nema problema  8) 

inače, ozbiljno sam razmišljala o odustajanju zbog tebe, ali jednostavno ne mogu, jače je od mene   :Embarassed:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Koji ste vi pacijenti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

aha!

ali jaaaako uživamo u toj svojoj bolesti!   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Koji ste vi pacijenti


and proud of it   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koji ste vi pacijenti  
> 
> 
> and proud of it


Oh yeah!  :Grin:

----------


## Dolisa

E Luna to si dobro rekla... 

Ali potpisujem cure iznad.... :D

----------


## Olivija

Luna - a što ti tu radiš? Ostvaruješ moje proročanstvo?

----------


## anjica

*nelitza77* naruči si barem jednu Mutt, sigurna sam da nečeš požaliti

----------


## znatizeljna

> Luna - a što ti tu radiš? Ostvaruješ moje proročanstvo?


ja sam je vidjela kako švrlja i po pdf-u Recepti, hvali se kako je radila kolače  :shock:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja sam je vidjela kako švrlja i po pdf-u Recepti, hvali se kako je radila kolače  :shock:


  :Laughing:

----------


## nelitza77

> nelitza77 naruči si barem jednu Mutt, sigurna sam da nečeš požaliti


ma imam jedan Mutt, cokoladni od Irchi, al je debeljku premali jer je br.1 (tako da mu vjerojatno vise nikada i nece biti dobar). ma mislila sam ga cak i ponuditi u zamjenu za taj Mutt sa jednorozima jer meni ta pelena nije samo "jedan Mutt", to mi je "the pelena" svih vremena, al ocito je kao i pravi jednorozi u bajci jednostavno neuhvatljiva  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ma mislila sam ga cak i ponuditi u zamjenu za taj Mutt sa jednorozima jer meni ta pelena nije samo "jedan Mutt", to mi je "the pelena" svih vremena, al ocito je kao i pravi jednorozi u bajci jednostavno neuhvatljiva


Sto stvarno nigdje na netu nema za naruciti pelena s jednorozima?

----------


## zmaj

> nelitza77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma mislila sam ga cak i ponuditi u zamjenu za taj Mutt sa jednorozima jer meni ta pelena nije samo "jedan Mutt", to mi je "the pelena" svih vremena, al ocito je kao i pravi jednorozi u bajci jednostavno neuhvatljiva 
> 
> 
> Sto stvarno nigdje na netu nema za naruciti pelena s jednorozima?


evo što ti je početnik!!! odma se navukla i postala kolekcionar!!   :Laughing:  

nego T.Bearz!! nisam ti rekla...malom super sjedaju 7th h babies i rumpsters!! bez obzira što su L...dapače, još bolje!! hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> nego T.Bearz!! nisam ti rekla...malom super sjedaju 7th h babies i rumpsters!! bez obzira što su L...dapače, još bolje!! hvala


Juuuuupiiiii, baš mi je drago! :D   :Kiss:  


Nego, u vezi moje rasprodaje, možda se još neke stvari odrezerviraju (*ne* Mutt sa jednorozima!  :Laughing: ), jer mi se cura ne javlja. :? 


(A možda se još što nađe na bubnju...  :Grin: )

----------


## sbuczkow

> evo što ti je početnik!!! odma se navukla i postala kolekcionar!!


Ma neeeeeee.  :Smile:  Nego sam mislila mozda naci joj negdje na netu tu/takvu/slicnu  pelenu da imamo mira, a Tedica mirnu dušu.   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> Juuuuupiiiii, baš mi je drago! :D   
> 
> 
> Nego, u vezi moje rasprodaje, možda se još neke stvari odrezerviraju (*ne* Mutt sa jednorozima! ), jer mi se cura ne javlja. :? 
> 
> 
> [size=9*](A možda se još što nađe na bubnju.*.. )[/size]


ajme KAD???

----------


## kailash

*TB* nemoj nas pržiti na tihoj vatri tako nego ajde ubacuj u taj bubanj  :Grin:

----------


## Engls

TB čeka da se tipkovnice usijaju,pa kreće... :D 
Anjca nas izbjegava  :Sad:

----------


## zmaj

> TB čeka da se tipkovnice usijaju,pa kreće... :D 
> Anjca nas izbjegava


me first...stani u red!

----------


## Engls

Again?! Zar se redovne mušterije ne svrstavaju u Favorites!?

----------


## zmaj

> Again?! Zar se redovne mušterije ne svrstavaju u Favorites!?


ma redovni imaju toliko toga.....sad malo drugi na red!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *TB* nemoj nas pržiti na tihoj vatri tako nego ajde ubacuj u taj bubanj


  :Laughing:  

Ma ne znam još, dvoumim se za neke.  :Rolling Eyes:  A ionako moram čekati da vidim hoće li biti što od one rezervacije.

----------


## Layla

Zmaj, imaš ti kaj za prodat?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> Zmaj, imaš ti kaj za prodat?


  :Nope:  ...ja sam tek u fazi skupljanja...al, jednom bum fotkala...pa stavila...sam, kak se stavlja??

----------


## zmaj

> Ma ne znam još, dvoumim se za neke.  A ionako moram čekati da vidim hoće li biti što od one rezervacije.


mislim da mi je sjeo porodiljni!
Teddy ČEKAM!!!  :Cekam:   :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja još razmišljam...  :Grin:  

A upravo mi je pobjegla jedna predivna pelenica, pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo malo što imam.  :Sad:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> Ja još razmišljam...


ajde Teddy, nemoj cure držati u neizvjesnosti, vidiš kako su se zapalile za pelenice, razveseli ih malo  :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

> Ja još razmišljam...  
> 
> A upravo mi je pobjegla jedna *predivna* pelenica, pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo malo što imam.


koja, koja??!

----------


## zmaj

> Ja još razmišljam...  
> 
> A upravo mi je pobjegla jedna predivna pelenica, pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo *malo* što imam.


čuj malo  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo malo što imam.


 :shock:   :Nope:   :Laughing:

----------


## Layla

Zmaj, ja tebi instrukcije iz "kak se stavljaju fotke", ti meni prodaš pelenu viška  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Ma,biti će ih još  :Taps:  .Samo ti pripremi novčeke...

----------


## zmaj

> Zmaj, ja tebi instrukcije iz "kak se stavljaju fotke", ti meni prodaš pelenu viška


  :Laughing:   morem ti pokazat...negdje na kavi...al NE DAM  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zmaj, ja tebi instrukcije iz "kak se stavljaju fotke", ti meni prodaš pelenu viška 
> 
> 
>    morem ti pokazat...negdje na kavi...al NE DAM


Hehe, dobro..ipak ti rigaš vatru  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Anjce :D Anjice :D , daj koju na burzu...

----------


## anjica

> Anjce :D Anjice :D , daj koju na burzu...


nemam viška...

----------


## zmaj

layla...slobodno dođi na kavu.....al, ne virujem da imam viška  :Razz:

----------


## Engls

to je i Coccinella rekla,pa se nešto našlo... :D

----------


## coccinella

Pa kad si me napala.   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

zašto TOLIKO :?  slinimo za pelenama???

----------


## Dolisa

> Ja još razmišljam...  
> 
> A upravo mi je pobjegla jedna predivna pelenica, pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo malo što imam.


  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa sad od tuge ne mogu rasprodati i ovo malo što imam.  
> 
> 
>  :shock:


Kaj se smiješ?  :Aparatic:  


 :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, koja mi je pobjegla... Ova:

http://www.fussybutt.com/hc/aio_lalune.jpg

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## zmaj

> Aha, koja mi je pobjegla... Ova:
> 
> http://www.fussybutt.com/hc/aio_lalune.jpg


a ja bi tu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zmaj

> Aha, koja mi je pobjegla... Ova:
> 
> http://www.fussybutt.com/hc/aio_lalune.jpg


a ja bi tu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aha, koja mi je pobjegla... Ova:
> 
> http://www.fussybutt.com/hc/aio_lalune.jpg
> 
>   
> 
> ...


A i ja bi, ali niš od toga...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Doduše, može je se još dobiti na jednoj aukciji. Trenutna cijena - $166.  :Grin:  (Čak ni ja nisam *toliko* luda.  :Laughing: )

----------


## sbuczkow

> a ja bi tu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...Bojim se da cemo uskoro morati otvoriti centar za odvikavanje od kupovanja platnenih pelena. Inace ce muzevi platneno-groznicom zahvacenih zena tuziti Rodu za ispiranje mozga i upravljanje njihovom imovinom  :Smile:  Akcija ce se zvati "Reci NE platnenima!" Ti to mozes!    :Grin:   A zmaj ce biti ona koja se prva odvikla i onda svaki put novim kandidatkinjama prepricava svoju pricu, koja pocinje sa: nagovorili su me da kupim prvu. Onda sam drugu uzela iz štosa, trecu da im dokazem da nisam gora od njih i vec je bilo prekasno. Bilo je to jace od mene... Ali, eto, sad vec tri godine nisam pogledala nijednu.   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

> ...Bojim se da cemo uskoro morati otvoriti centar za odvikavanje od kupovanja platnenih pelena. Inace ce muzevi platneno-groznicom zahvacenih zena tuziti Rodu za ispiranje mozga i upravljanje njihovom imovinom  Akcija ce se zvati "Reci NE platnenima!" Ti to mozes!     A zmaj ce biti ona koja se prva odvikla i onda svaki put novim kandidatkinjama prepricava svoju pricu, koja pocinje sa: nagovorili su me da kupim prvu. Onda sam drugu uzela iz štosa, trecu da im dokazem da nisam gora od njih i vec je bilo prekasno. Bilo je to jace od mene... Ali, eto, sad vec tri godine nisam pogledala nijednu.


  :Laughing:   živa istina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zmaj

da Teddy...vidjeh da dođu...al toliko...ja vidila 52dolara...ajme....al su LIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u onoj galeriji  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Engls

> Pa kad si me napala.


Pa zar ne vidite koja je nestašica pelena?

----------


## marta

luđakinje lude najluđe   :Razz:

----------


## Engls

Eto nje...Daj pelene na burzu,pa se rugaj!!!  :Grin:  
BTW Tiwi ima krasnu rasprodaju na forumskoj burzi...

----------


## marta

Pa sve sta ja prodajem je izlozeno [img=http://www.inet.hr/~murem]OVDJE[/img]!

No to nisu pelene od 100$ jerbo ne zastupam takav stav. 

Dodajem na hrpu jos i 2 prugaste kopije Cuddlebumsa, daklem, jesu Cuddlebums, ali nemaju etiketu. Stavit cu slike na web kasnije. 60kn komad.

----------


## marta

pospana kokoš,

ispravlja krivi navod:

OVDJE

----------


## Dolisa

Evo stavit cu i ovdje, pa skicnite 

Pelene rasprodaja

 :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> da Teddy...vidjeh da dođu...al toliko...ja vidila 52dolara...ajme....al su LIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u onoj galeriji


Ta za $52 je bila neuhvatljiva.  :Rolling Eyes:  (O da, platila bih je toliko da sam je uspjela uloviti!  :Grin: ) 

Ali žena trenutno ima i aukciju gdje dobitnik može naručiti takvu ili jednu od par drugih ponuđenih, međutim cijena se u međuvremenu popela na *$205*! :shock:  :Aparatic:

----------


## Engls

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da Teddy...vidjeh da dođu...al toliko...ja vidila 52dolara...ajme....al su LIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u onoj galeriji 
> 
> 
> Ta za $52 je bila neuhvatljiva.  (O da, platila bih je toliko da sam je uspjela uloviti! ) 
> 
> Ali žena trenutno ima i aukciju gdje dobitnik može naručiti takvu ili jednu od par drugih ponuđenih, međutim cijena se u međuvremenu popela na *$205*! :shock:


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Pa,šta će taj vlasnik tu pelenu staviti u muzej?!

----------


## anjica

> međutim cijena se u međuvremenu popela na *$205*! :shock:


 :shock:

----------


## zmaj

Teddy...pelenice su STVARNO   :Zaljubljen:  
al, mislim cijena???  :shock:  grozno.... a za što?? da su na tih 200 popiša i ukaka....ma mislim stvarno

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zmaj prvotno napisa
> ...


Sve je moguće...  :Laughing:  

A najbolje je da dobitnik aukcije može ako hoće naručiti 3 pelene... svaku po cijeni kojom završi aukcija! :shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

TB:Nagrada ili kazna?! 615 $ za popišati u jedno prije podne!  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

*Dodane još tri pelenice!*  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sve tri rezervirane! :D   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> Sve tri rezervirane! :D


  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Dodala sam još dvije Kissaluvs veličina 0, tj. newborn.  :Smile:  

Za neke od rezerviranih stvari još uvijek ne znam da li rezervacija i dalje vrijedi :/, pa možda za par dana i one budu slobodne.

----------


## kailash

opet kasnim  :Sad:

----------


## vimmerby

> opet kasnim


 :Taps:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

> opet kasnim


  :Taps:   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Obratite pažnju na Zmajičin zadnji smajlić.  :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

jesu kissaluvsice još slobodne?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Jesu.  :Kiss:

----------


## marta

Molim te Teddy, jel mozes izmjeriti tu nb kissaluvz? 
Jedna me mama pita koliko trebaju biti velike nb, a ja pojma nemam.
treba mi samo mjera od pupka do ledja, nista vise.

----------


## aries24

moje su oko 32 cm, nerastegnute

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Molim te Teddy, jel mozes izmjeriti tu nb kissaluvz? 
> Jedna me mama pita koliko trebaju biti velike nb, a ja pojma nemam.
> treba mi samo mjera od pupka do ledja, nista vise.


  :Embarassed:  Ne kužim, kako od pupka do leđa?  :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

Po sredini od tocke prednjeg ruba koja dodje na pupak pa do ruba pelene koji dodje na ledja. To se u valjda zove dubina pelene. Ko dubina hlaca.

----------


## TeddyBearz

*Ima  još...*  :Aparatic:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Po sredini od tocke prednjeg ruba koja dodje na pupak pa do ruba pelene koji dodje na ledja. To se u valjda zove dubina pelene. Ko dubina hlaca.


Do sredine leđa?

----------


## aries24

rastvori pelenu i izmjeri joj dužinu
kao što rekoh, nerastegnuta je oko 32 cm, ali ako šiva onda je to valjda oko 35 cm materijala, kad stavi lastiku dođe na tih 30-ak cm

----------


## TeddyBearz

Yes, 32 cm, napokon sam skužila gdje trebam mjeriti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dia

imas pp

----------


## Engls

z.:pokaži "ulov"...

----------


## zmaj

> z.:pokaži "ulov"...


  :Grin:  ...jednoć, kad skužim ubacivanje fotki...bum!!

----------


## Tea

OT

kailash imaš pp  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Došlo je i par home made pelenica na red u albumu.  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> Došlo je i par home made pelenica na red u albumu.


ajme, koliko ti toga imaš
 :shock:  kad već rasprodaješ jel imaš koju pocket M vel ili FB S vel pul izvana   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Imam, ali FB još neće doći na red za rasprodaju.  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> Imam, ali FB još neće doći na red za rasprodaju.


a škrtice  :Taps:   :Laughing:

----------


## MartyM

Pozdrav svim mamama (i tatama),
mi smo ovdje novi i imamo manju kolekciju pelena za prijaviti na rasprodaju.

Daklem prodajemo ukupno 9 pelena, sve veličine SMALL
3 Fuzzi Buz + 3 uloška
3 Heppy Heinys + 3 uloška
3 Knicker Nappies + 5 uložaka

Slikice ovdje: http://public.fotki.com/MagMarta/

Knicker Nappies su korištene par puta, ostale su nekorištene, samo su 1x oprane nakon što smo raspakirali pošiljku. 
Sve skupa 600 kunica + poštarina ako niste u Zg.

Ima li zainteresiranih ili mi možete savjetovati gdje bih to mogli prodati.
Svaki komentar je dobrodošao.  :Teletubbies: 

Mama i beba

----------


## zmaj

MartyM sigurno će bit zainteresiranih!! a možeš si to sve i stavit na Forumsku burzu!! (na podforumu OSTALO....malo ispod pelena!!)

----------


## MartyM

Hvala zmaju, evo sam stavila i tam.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Hvala cure, to mi je trebalo!  :Kiss:

----------


## Engls

> Došlo je i par home made pelenica na red u albumu.


Zar u tvojoj kolekciji ima i HM pelenica? :shock:

----------


## Dolisa

I ja sam ostala  :shock: 

TeddyBearz, stvarno   :Naklon:

----------


## Engls

Ah,pogledajte kako su lijepe te HM pelenice! Rad je prepoznatljiv...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Došlo je i par home made pelenica na red u albumu. 
> 
> 
> Zar u tvojoj kolekciji ima i HM pelenica? :shock:


O da!  :Grin:  I to ne malo.  :Aparatic:

----------


## Layla

Ja bi vidjela album od Teddy. Može link?   :Embarassed:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Trenutno su mi sve slike na private, a HM pelenice su mi u jednom drugom albumu, zato se ovisnice iščuđavaju.  :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Ovisnice? Naši albumi su preprepreskromni da se možemo svrstati u ovisnice.Da me netko vidi dok gledam tvoje pl.pelene i nazove Slinavkom,ne bih se ljutila...  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ipak se kolekcija prilično smanjila ovom rasprodajom...  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

nocas sam sanjala da je coccinella imala rasprodaju 25 pelena i da sam opet zakasnila   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> nocas sam sanjala da je coccinella imala rasprodaju 25 pelena i da sam opet zakasnila


ajme što pelene rade od žena   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  

Kod mene su dodane još neke stvari.  :Grin:  I neke rezervacije još nisu sigurne.

----------


## mimoza

Mi smo novi i JAKO nabrušeni na te lijepe pelenice.
Imamo još malo dok beba ne dođe pa bi bili jako sretni da dođemo do koje pelenice!  :Kiss:  
Jel ostalo šta?

----------


## zmaj

> Mi smo novi i JAKO nabrušeni na te lijepe pelenice.
> Imamo još malo dok beba ne dođe pa bi bili jako sretni da dođemo do koje pelenice!  
> Jel ostalo šta?


evo:
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k7...rz_shopaholic/

----------


## mimoza

Mislim da smo prepoznali "našu" tetu šivalicu! :D 

Ja sam se nadala da je ostalo nešto tipa Mutt-a,SB,ME i tak tih.

Znam da sam izbirljiva al to ste VI napravile od mene u ovih par mjeseci

čitanja!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

pogle ovo http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42995
ne znam jel jos slobodno

----------


## Layla

> Evo stavit cu i ovdje, pa skicnite 
> 
> Pelene rasprodaja


Hej, jesi li sve prodala? Ako nisi, ja bi nešto..  :Smile:

----------


## Layla

ja se ispričavam, otišlo mi je nešto krivo   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Iva M.

Da vas malo razveselim...čim se vratim s mora 
pripremam veliku rasprodaju pelenica iz svoje 
privatne kolekcije..

Teška srca će napustiti naš ormar, 
ali mislim da će im biti lijepše na nekoj novoj guzi    :Love:

----------


## Engls

:D

----------


## mimoza

:Joggler:   :Klap:

----------


## Mala01

A jooj, a mi baš tada idemo na more. Morat ću žicati MM da se malo spojim na Internet da vidim što će biti. 
Hvala na info!

----------


## Mama Medo

> Da vas malo razveselim...čim se vratim s mora 
> pripremam veliku rasprodaju pelenica iz svoje 
> privatne kolekcije..
> 
> Teška srca će napustiti naš ormar, 
> ali mislim da će im biti lijepše na nekoj novoj guzi


nadam se da ćeš nas obavijestiti o prodaji i ovdje.. da možemo sudjelovati i mi koji ne vidimo burzu   :Sad:   (a vjerni smo kupci   :Wink:  )!
lijepo se provedite i odmorite na moru   :Love:

----------


## nikolicc

> Iva M. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da vas malo razveselim...čim se vratim s mora 
> pripremam veliku rasprodaju pelenica iz svoje 
> privatne kolekcije..
> 
> Teška srca će napustiti naš ormar, 
> ali mislim da će im biti lijepše na nekoj novoj guzi   
> ...


 je, samo što je zabranjeno prodavati izvan burze, tako da mi koji je ne vidimo, morati ćemo malo revnije tipkati da malo podebljamo svoj broj postova.
Meni je malo bed jer je ne vidim jer mi sa nje trebaju samo pelene, a kupovati sve nove mi je malo tu mač

----------


## Mama Medo

vidim obje smo se raspisale o pelenama   :Laughing:  
nisam ni mislila da će Iva tu ubaciti link na prodaju pelena.. ali bi mogla napisati da stavlja na burzu.. pa dalje komuniciramo preko pp   :Wink:

----------


## nikolicc

> vidim obje smo se raspisale o pelenama   
> nisam ni mislila da će Iva tu ubaciti link na prodaju pelena.. ali bi mogla napisati da stavlja na burzu.. pa dalje komuniciramo preko pp


viš, viš, dobra ideja, o čemu mi nego o pelenama  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ne kuzim, zasto netko ne bi vidio burzu? :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne kuzim, zasto netko ne bi vidio burzu? :?


  :Laughing:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...287&highlight=

----------


## TeddyBearz

A sad svi provjeravaju topic da vide što prodajem.  :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Upravo sam pročitala. Ok.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Dolisa

Zato jer je Roda donijela odluku da forumasi koji nemaju odredjen broj postova nemaju pristup Burzi...

----------


## Dolisa

TB - brza i temeljitija.  :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Gle sad kako će se protresti tipkovnice...  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja cu se trebati rijesiti nekih covera i eventualno koje pelenice...nikako da nadem cover koji odgovara mom malisanu, dosad smo na svakom imali sta kritizirati, osim na fleece coveru od totsbots-a. stavit cu na burzu...
(ako netko ima prijedlog, koji cover da probam, samo naprijed. treba mi neki koji dobro stiti od vlage ali ne steze jako oko nogica. dakle nikakve, koji imaju vanjski sloj od pamuka, jer mi taj UVIJEK promoci)

----------


## kailash

mi smo sad kupili imsevimse cover koji je izvana organski pamuk ali nam ne promoči :/ inače ima predivno mekanu gumicu što mi je bitno jer imam sumo hrvačicu 8)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ako tko ima nekoristenih ili malo koristenih pelenica u s velicini i nema pojma kaj bi sad s njima, otvorena sam za ponude   :Grin:  
i da pozeljna je neka rasprodajica jer kad je bila ova ja jos nisam bila u svijetu pl. pelena pa sam je silom prilika eto za dlaku propustila   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ivana B-G

*kailash*, bas nam je taj promocio...i to svaki put! moj maleni jako puno piski, pa nam se i pelena brzo natopi, pa preko pamucnog ruba covera se navuce cijeli cover urinom... bas steta, ovako mi je suuuper i gumica, kao sto kazes san za njegove nogice. probat cu imsevimse soft cover (onaj bez pamuka).

OT:jeli tko probao cover od kushies-a???

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ako tko ima nekoristenih ili malo koristenih pelenica u s velicini i nema pojma kaj bi sad s njima, otvorena sam za ponude   
> i da pozeljna je neka rasprodajica jer kad je bila ova ja jos nisam bila u svijetu pl. pelena pa sam je silom prilika eto za dlaku propustila


Pa imam ti ja još nekih S.  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Cure pls prestanite tu traziti ponude o prodaji i kupovini pelena... molim da to radite na burzi   :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

> *kailash*, bas nam je taj promocio...i to svaki put! moj maleni jako puno piski, pa nam se i pelena brzo natopi, pa preko pamucnog ruba covera se navuce cijeli cover urinom... bas steta, ovako mi je suuuper i gumica, kao sto kazes san za njegove nogice. probat cu imsevimse soft cover (onaj bez pamuka).
> 
> OT:jeli tko probao cover od kushies-a???


ako puno piški, me i popolini su zakon.

----------


## anki

mi smo novi  :D 
na platnenima smo već preko 3 dana   :Grin:  

imamo kushies cover, onaj s kućicama iz baby shopa, jel na taj misliš?; nama je ok, nije još propustio; doduše nama je i imse vimse ok, tak da ti nisam puno pomogla  :/

----------


## Ivana B-G

popolini cover (vjerovatno i ME) su mi ovako super ali gumice oko nogica preeeeejake - to im je jedina mana.

sorry, anchie, necemo vise     :Embarassed:

----------


## snoopygirl

nama su ok a koristim ih od 9mj, i buco je.
imaju i čičak i drukeri sve se da prilagodit. moš uvjek prodat ako ti ne ide   :Kiss:     al naravno na burzi   :Grin:

----------


## wildflower

*Ivana B-G*, i ja imam isti dojam o popolini popowrap coveru, dosta je usko oko nogica... ali drzi super.

meni su dobri motherease airflow cover (onaj iz promo-paketa) ili mib cover - oba super drze i daju se lijepo podesiti bez da stezu, a uz to su lijepo mekani  :Smile:

----------


## Mama Medo

imam imse vimse (bumpy night i organic) i koristim ih samo po danu (ako spava na trbuhu onda je naprijed sav mokar   :Sad:  ), a za noć imam mib - sa i bez printa.. onaj bez printa mi je najdraži cover jer je super mekan i tanak i nikada nije propustio! 
medo nema debele nogice, ali mi se čini da mib cover nema jake gumice koje bi se urezivale, a i može se fino podesiti veličina.

----------

A mi smo jako zadovoljni fuzzi bunz pelenicama,mib pelenama i ostalim šivanim pelenicama,odlično drže,ne propuštaju,ne iritiraju a super izgledaju.  :Wink:

----------

http://public.fotki.com/mia1/pelene[/url]

----------


## mvolpe

> http://public.fotki.com/mia1/pelene[/url]


samo da ispravim rinerin link, steta je vidjeti pelenice
klikni

----------

